# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  عضو جديد

## أبوسلمى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سلام يا أهلنا .... 
أنا عضو جديد (سوداني) 
حبيت أعيش بينكم وحابب اتعرف عليكم

----------


## بنت الجامعة

اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## أبوسلمى

مشكورة جدا على التواصل

----------


## روان

اهلا فيك نور المنتدى

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يا هلا بالزول بينا .. لكن قولاي داير كيف اعرفت المنتدى دا ؟؟!!   :Db465236ff: 

حياك الله بينا ... بالله كيفني بالسوداني ..ممتازه صح ؟ :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيك ابو سلمى 
وانت بين اهلك وناسك 
وكلنا حبايبك واخوانك 
واهلا وسهلا فيك


والله يا جوري ما عرفتك  :Db465236ff: 
من وين متعلمه هالمواهب هاي :Db465236ff: 
ما في عنا بالكليه طلاب من السودان عشان احكي انك تعلمتي منهم  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> اهلا وسهلا فيك ابو سلمى 
> وانت بين اهلك وناسك 
> وكلنا حبايبك واخوانك 
> واهلا وسهلا فيك
> 
> 
> والله يا جوري ما عرفتك 
> من وين متعلمه هالمواهب هاي
> ما في عنا بالكليه طلاب من السودان عشان احكي انك تعلمتي منهم


ولسه ما شفت شي  :Db465236ff: 
شو جامعتنا الله يستر عليك .. لا تفضحنا أمام الجاليات السودانيه  :Db465236ff: 
النا أصحاب كتير بالسعودية سودانيين ... الله يذكرهم بالخير ... ذكرتني فيهم  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ولسه ما شفت شي 
> شو جامعتنا الله يستر عليك .. لا تفضحنا أمام الجاليات السودانيه 
> النا أصحاب كتير بالسعودية سودانيين ... الله يذكرهم بالخير ... ذكرتني فيهم


 
اه سوري جوري
لانه الشهاده مكتوب عليها جامعه البلقاء وكل واحد بسألني خريج شو بحكيلو جامعه البلقاء
تعودت عليها 


الله يرجعك الهم بالسلامه
وسلمي عليهم واحكيلهم بسلم عليكو

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
راح أقوليهم إن شاء الله الزول أبو حماد داير يسألك عليكم ويبعثلكم سلامات  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> [align=center]
> راح أقوليهم إن شاء الله الزول أبو حماد داير يسألك عليكم ويبعثلكم سلامات 
> [/align]


 
جوري  :Bl (14): 
شو معني الزول  :SnipeR (30): 

لا تغلطي احسن ما اخلي الماما تدعي عليكي وما تتخرجي  :SnipeR (19): 


بعدين انا مش داير
انا قاعد بالبيت 



سلمي عليهم جميعا وبوسه على اليمين وبوسه على الشمال

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62): 
اهلا وسهلا

----------


## أبوسلمى

> اهلا فيك نور المنتدى


أشكرك جداً على الترحاب يا روان

----------


## أبوسلمى

> [align=center] 
> يا هلا بالزول بينا .. لكن قولاي داير كيف اعرفت المنتدى دا ؟؟!!  
> 
> حياك الله بينا ... بالله كيفني بالسوداني ..ممتازه صح ؟
> [/align]


جوري الله يجزيك ألف خير على الكلام الطيب هذا
يعني نحن مشهورين بالزول:
شكراً يا زولة
 :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## آلجوري

> جوري 
> شو معني الزول 
> 
> لا تغلطي احسن ما اخلي الماما تدعي عليكي وما تتخرجي 
> 
> 
> بعدين انا مش داير
> انا قاعد بالبيت 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff: 
الزول=زلمة=رجل 
الزولة =بنت =مرأة
داير =من متطلبات اللهجه  :Db465236ff: 
يعني مثلا ... أبو حماد كيف عملت هاي الشغلة =يازول داير كيف سويت دا ... وصلت  :Db465236ff: 
ساعة ب5 دنانير تذكر .. :Db465236ff: 

دخيلك تدعي على أي شي إلا التخرج ..  :Eh S(2): 
خليها تدعي ان بابا ما يزوجنني وأشتغل  وأكون مستقبلي :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> جوري الله يجزيك ألف خير على الكلام الطيب هذا
> يعني نحن مشهورين بالزول:
> شكراً يا زولة


الزولة جوري  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وإياك أبو سلمى ... حياك الله  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا وسهلا..نورت

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
اهلاً فيك
وبتنور
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> الزول=زلمة=رجل 
> الزولة =بنت =مرأة
> داير =من متطلبات اللهجه 
> يعني مثلا ... أبو حماد كيف عملت هاي الشغلة =يازول داير كيف سويت دا ... وصلت 
> ساعة ب5 دنانير تذكر .. 
> دخيلك تدعي على أي شي إلا التخرج .. 
> خليها تدعي ان بابا ما يزوجنني وأشتغل وأكون مستقبلي


 
اه وصلت 
بسرعه بفهمها  :Icon31: 

مش مشكله 
عمو قاسم بدفع مش مشكله معه
الله يكثر الخير عليه  :Icon31: 
ما دام جوري مبسوطه بدفع ما بهمو 

بصير خير بالدعوه 
بفكر بالموضوع

----------


## ابو عوده

حياك الله ابو سلمي

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## المالك الحزين

تشرفنا بمعرفتك وحياك الله بين اهلك بأسرة منتديات الحصن

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيك بين اخوانك وخواتك 


نور المنتدى

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]
 اهلا بيك ابو سلمى نورت المنتدى وانت اكيد بين اهلك وبتمنى تعجبك اسرتنا الصغيرة [/align]

----------


## أبوسلمى

> الزول=زلمة=رجل 
> الزولة =بنت =مرأة
> داير =من متطلبات اللهجه 
> يعني مثلا ... أبو حماد كيف عملت هاي الشغلة =يازول داير كيف سويت دا ... وصلت 
> ساعة ب5 دنانير تذكر ..
> 
> دخيلك تدعي على أي شي إلا التخرج .. 
> خليها تدعي ان بابا ما يزوجنني وأشتغل  وأكون مستقبلي


جوري كيفك:
داير = بمعنى (أرغب ) = بدي

----------


## أبوسلمى

> اهلا وسهلا


شكراً أميرة قوس النصر على الترحاب

----------


## أبوسلمى

> اهلا وسهلا..نورت


أهلين ومرحبتين ... منور بوجودك

----------


## أبوسلمى

> [align=center] 
> اهلاً فيك
> وبتنور
> [/align]


مرحب - مراحب - تراحيب
شكراً على المرور

----------


## أبوسلمى

> حياك الله ابو سلمي


متشكر جدا يا ابو عودة
بس يا ريت نتواصل

----------


## أبوسلمى

> [align=center]
>  اهلا بيك ابو سلمى نورت المنتدى وانت اكيد بين اهلك وبتمنى تعجبك اسرتنا الصغيرة [/align]


نقاء: 
والدنيا لقاء
وأنا وأنتم في أسرة كبيرة
أنا هنا وأنتم هناك
يااااااااااااه 
هذه الدنيا صغيرة...

----------


## أبوسلمى

> اهلا وسهلا فيك بين اخوانك وخواتك 
> 
> 
> نور المنتدى


مشكور أخي محمد 
والله أنا جد سعيد جداً بمعرفتكم

----------

